# Hotel Salary Assistant Spa manager



## vivi80

Hello,
I am interested in how much do they offer in Abu Dhabi for an Assistant manager in Hotel SPA?
I got an offer for 6000 Drh a month +Accomodation & Transportations & Shared Studio Appartment.
Is that fine?
I think personally it is too low..
Please I need your advice how much I should request?


----------



## 4drsupra

that's low...even for a single person...


----------



## BedouGirl

Hotels are renowned for not paying well but I am confused about your package because you say plus accommodation and then you say plus shared accommodation?


----------



## Jynxgirl

I live in an area that many hoteliers live. They average about 3000 dirh and stay in one bedroom, at least two to a room. Some are 3 or 4 to a room, depending on their level at the hotel. Make sure you figure out that situation. 

Not a horrible offer, considering most people are on a lot less. Many of the restuarant staff and hoteliers are earing around 3k dir. Westerners though do not get offered such salaries and there are mainly western or educated expats on this site who would never accept such an offer. No idea if you are in the western educated class. If you are, then you may being offered such a salary based on your passport, which happens in the uae. Weight it against your situation at home. Unfortunately, if you have few opportunities in your home country, then this offer may very well be an ok offer for you.


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^well said...


----------



## Miss Maha

try to negotiate at least minimum + 8,000 AED


----------

